# Grande Fratello Vip 2016. I concorrenti. Dal 19 settembre.



## admin (13 Settembre 2016)

Lunedì 19 settembre 2016 partirà ufficialmente il Grande Fratello, vip, edizioni dedicata ai personaggi famosi della televisione e dello spettacolo. Il reality andrà in onda, in tv, sulle reti Mediaset. Ecco, di seguito, i nomi dei concorrenti:

Valeria Marina, Pamela Prati, Elenoire Casalegno, Laura Freddi, Mariana Rodriguez e Antonella Mosetti insieme alla figlia figlia Asia Nuccetelli, Alessia Macari, Laura Freddi, Stefano Bettarini, Bosco Cobos, Gabriele Rossi, Clemente Russo, Costantino Vitagliano e Andrea Damante.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Settembre 2016)

Alla fiera del trash per due soldi Mediaset comprò...


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2016)

Lo so io dove gliela farei fare la trasmissione. Dalla Polonia...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Settembre 2016)

La cosa che più mi fa rabbia è sapere che avrà un grande successo questa roba. Sono sicuro farà il botto di ascolti e segnerà record di share


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Settembre 2016)

Che sia maledetto Berlusconi


----------



## juventino (13 Settembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa che più mi fa rabbia è sapere che avrà un grande successo questa roba. Sono sicuro farà il botto di ascolti e segnerà record di share



Francamente non credo. E' un programma che, seppur faccia ancora ascolti considerevoli (che è l'unico motivo per il quale continuano a produrlo), ha fatto abbastanza il suo tempo, come tutti i reality show. La gente ad un certo punto si stufa di vedere sempre le stesse cose, persino nell'ambito del trash.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2016)

Balotelli ancora niente?


----------



## wfiesso (13 Settembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Balotelli ancora niente?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Settembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Francamente non credo. E' un programma che, seppur faccia ancora ascolti considerevoli (che è l'unico motivo per il quale continuano a produrlo), ha fatto abbastanza il suo tempo, come tutti i reality show. La gente ad un certo punto si stufa di vedere sempre le stesse cose, persino nell'ambito del trash.



A sto giro ci sono i "vip", questa "novità" per me è quella che darà nuova linfa vitale al prodotto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Settembre 2016)

Ahaha hanno ripescato anche Costantino Mipiacelano


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Settembre 2016)

Credo sia la roba più trash che si vedrà nella tv italiana


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2016)

Elenoire Figadilegno ai suoi tempi era una bella manza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2016)

Valeria Marini e Pamela Prati, rivedremo pezzi di bravura come questo?






Uomini over 60 già pronti a sognare


----------



## smallball (15 Settembre 2016)

sara' una trashata incredibile


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2016)

Stasera inizia questa trashata.


----------



## smallball (20 Settembre 2016)

come previsto una trashata incredibile


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2016)

Solo le Gialappa's come sempre possono salvare questo trash...


----------

